# Gentoo neu aufstetzen, aber vorher paar Fragen

## Pabu

Hi,

da ich nun die CPU übertaktet habe und nen Ram-Riegel mehr drinnen ist und mein Rechner ackern kann wenn ich beim Zivi bin, hab ich mir überlegt mein System neu aufzusetzten. (von stage1)

Vorher jedoch ein paar Fragen:

1.) Kann ich die Use Flags -gtk -gnome -kde- qt nutzen?

Wollte als WM nur Fluxbox nehmen. Geht das so, oder brauchen manche Programme zwingend gnome bzw. kde?

2.) Was bedeutet das X in den Use Flags?

3.) Wenn ich mit O3 in den Flags kompiliere, bricht er ab.

Das Standartsystem bekomm ich mit O3 noch drauf, aber bei emergen von xfree fangen die Probleme schon an...

Mit O2 geht alles prima.

Hab einen Athlon XP 2400+, flags sind: march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit frame pointer. (Besser mcpu nehmen?)

Auch die flags die bei der Gentoo 1.4 Live CD fürn XP gesetzt sind klappen (sind einige mehr), jedoch auch nur wieder, wenn ich aus O3 ein O2 mache. Warum ist das so? Aber wie ich gelesen hab, bringt das eigentlich eh nichts ob O2 oder O3...

(Das ist auch bei Standarttakt der Fall, selbst wenn ich ihn untertakte. Desweiteren rennt mein System absolut rock-stable)

3.) Linux allgemein: Hab mal Acpi und Apic im Bios angemacht und Plug&Play deaktiviert, ist das ok?

4.) wenn mein User in der Gruppe portage ist, kann ich dann auch als user emergen?

5.) Wo kann man einfacher das Boot-Image ändern, Grub oder Lilo?

mehr Fragen wenn ich das System aufgestezt habe  :Wink: 

----------

## hulk2nd

hi

zu 1)

also pauschal lässt sich das nicht sagen, manche haben abhängigkeiten, manche nicht. das kommt dann immer auf das programm drauf an, aber du kannst ja zur not mit emerge -p programm schauen, ob er noch was von kde bzw. gnome mit installieren will.

zu 2)

das X in den flags bedeutet meines wissens xfree. kann mich aber auch irren. emerge doch mal "ufed", das ist ein use flags editor mit dem du bequem das auswählen bzw. abwählen kannst, was du haben bzw. nicht haben willst.

zu3)

als ich damals auf meinem athlon-xp gentoo installiert habe, bin ich mit O3 durchgekommen. ich weiss allerdings meine cpu flags nicht mehr. die platte ist leider mittlerweile kaputt. mcpu bedeutet halt, das sozusagen eine gewisse kompatibilität zu x86 erhalten bleibt und dein system nicht nur ausschliesslich auf athlon-xp zugeschnitten wird. ist dabei halt allerdings auch nicht so gut optimiert wie bei march. der unterschied zweischen O2 und O3 besteht darin, dass bei O2 nicht so genau kompiliert wird wie bei O3.

du kannst aber auch, falls du fehler beim kompilieren feststellst, die cpu flags nur für das problematische paket abändern und sie danach wieder zurückschrauben.

zu 3)

ja, die neusten kernel patches unterstützen sogar ein plug&play bios (experimental).

zu 4)

nein, aber du kannst dann zum beispiel emerge -s mit dem user machen. letztendlich mergen geht in diesem fall nur als root.

zu 5)

keine ahnung, nie lilo verwendet, aber bei grub ist es schon extrem einfach.

6) scheisse, ich brauch auch noch nen zivi platz. oder ein assi schlägt mich heut nacht zum krüppel, dann hätte sich das problem auch erledigt   :Razz: 

greets,

hulk

----------

## ian!

Zu 2.):

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/use-howto.xml

Gruß,

ian

----------

## Pabu

Thx für die Antworten!

Noch was anderes, ich hab jetzt 768MB Arbeitsspeicher, hatte vor evt. 256-512MB Swap einzurichten.

Wie verwaltet das Linux?

In Windows lagert der schon aus, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher noch nicht voll ist, was natürlich die Performance mindert.

Oder sollte ich gar keinen Swap einrichten? Kann man evt. die Swap deaktivieren, und falls man sie doch mal brauchen sollte wieder aktivieren?

zum Zivi: ... ich wünschte mittlerweile ich wäre beim Bund  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> Noch was anderes, ich hab jetzt 768MB Arbeitsspeicher, hatte vor evt. 256-512MB Swap einzurichten.
> 
> Wie verwaltet das Linux?

 

AFAIK nutzt Linux das RAM sehr intensiv. Swappen tut es erst dann, wenn notwendig (Applikation fordert Speicher an, Linux verschiebt dafür ungenutzte Daten in den Swapbereich).

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder sollte ich gar keinen Swap einrichten? Kann man evt. die Swap deaktivieren, und falls man sie doch mal brauchen sollte wieder aktivieren?
> 
> 

 

Garkeine Swap einzurichten, halte ich für keine so gute Idee. (Ich würde garnicht auf sowas wildes kommen; weiss garnicht, ob das überhaupt geht...) Auch mit 768 MB Ram wirst Du sicherlich mal in die Situation kommen, virtuellen Speicher zu brauchen. Also richte eine Swap ein. Frißt ja kein Brot...

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zum Zivi: ... ich wünschte mittlerweile ich wäre beim Bund 

 

Bei der momentanen politischen Lage?! Na, Prost Mahlzeit!  :Wink: 

ian

----------

## Pabu

Durch die 2 Links oben bin ich nun noch mehr irritiert.

Da steht gentoo 1.2 nutz Standartmäßig xyz flags, zu finden in

profile/make.defaults

Wenn ich nun die Zeile #Use in make.conf auskommentiere, ist damit doch make.defaults ungültig, oder?

Falls ja, müsste ich ja etliche Sachen dort reinschreiben wie alsa, xmms, gphoto2, cups etc.

Falls beispielsweise kein gphoto2 drinnen wäre, könnte ich dieses Programm dann nicht mit emerge gphoto2 einfach trotzdem installieren?

----------

## hulk2nd

das gilt nur als ergänzung. ausserdem steht ja da

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Anstatt diese Datei zu bearbeiten, wie es leider einige machen, sollten Sie auf jeden Fall die Datei /etc/make.conf bearbeiten.

 

----------

## ian!

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> Durch die 2 Links oben bin ich nun noch mehr irritiert.
> 
> Wenn ich nun die Zeile #Use in make.conf auskommentiere, ist damit doch make.defaults ungültig, oder?
> 
> Falls ja, müsste ich ja etliche Sachen dort reinschreiben wie alsa, xmms, gphoto2, cups etc.
> ...

 

Sagen wir mal so: make.conf überstimmt make.globals

ian

----------

## Genone

make.defaults wird nicht ausser Kraft gesetzt, make.conf ergänzt make.defaults und make.globals

----------

## ian!

 *Genone wrote:*   

> make.defaults wird nicht ausser Kraft gesetzt, make.conf ergänzt make.defaults und make.globals

 

Ja klar, aber ein -kde in der .globals würde doch von einem +kde in der .conf überschrieben werden.

ian

----------

## Pabu

Ok, 

habt ihr auch nen Link welche Use Flags bei 1.4 standart gesetzt sind. Damit ich die nicht doppelt setzte.

Was wäre wenn ich in den Use alsa und gphoto2 drinnen hätte, würden diese beiden Programme dann mitinstalliert, oder was soll das ganze.

Kann ich die Programm nicht einfach mit emerge holen, oder geht das nicht, wenns nicht in den Use steht?

Reicht das wen meine #Use so aussieht:

-gtk - gnome X -kde -qt ghoto2 alsa

----------

## beejay

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> da ich nun die CPU übertaktet habe und nen Ram-Riegel mehr drinnen ist und mein Rechner ackern kann wenn ich beim Zivi bin, hab ich mir überlegt mein System neu aufzusetzten. (von stage1)
> 
> 

 

Ganz schlechte Idee IMHO. Durch das Übertakten kann es ernsthafte Probleme beim Kompilieren bzw. bei den resultierenden Binärpaketen geben. Sehr oft schon wurde über über Build-Probleme berichtet die oft auf übertaktete Rechner zurückzuführen waren. Teilweise waren die Folgen des Übertaktens so deftig, dass ein nach 4 Tagen endlich fertiggestelltes System plötzlich sang und klanglos mit Teilen des Festplatteninhalts verschwand (verschwinden im Sinne von "noch da sein, aber absolut unbenutzbar").

Wenn ich Du wäre, dann würde ich mir selbst einen Gefallen tun und lieber ein paar Euro in einen neuen Prozessor und ggf. ein neues Mainboard investieren. Übertakten ist keine gute Idee - schliesslich wird die CPU beim kompilieren aussergewöhnlich stark belastet und dies wird noch um den Faktor erhöht, dass die CPU ausserhalb der Grenzen betrieben wird.

----------

## ian!

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> Ok, 
> 
> habt ihr auch nen Link welche Use Flags bei 1.4 standart gesetzt sind. Damit ich die nicht doppelt setzte.
> 
> 

 

Schaust Du hier:

/etc/make.profile/make.defaults

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was wäre wenn ich in den Use alsa und gphoto2 drinnen hätte, würden diese beiden Programme dann mitinstalliert, oder was soll das ganze.
> 
> Kann ich die Programm nicht einfach mit emerge holen, oder geht das nicht, wenns nicht in den Use steht?
> ...

 

Ähm... wie gesagt:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/use-howto.xml

gphoto2 wird nicht durch setzen des USE-Flags installiert. Das USE-Flag zeigt den Programmen beim emerge lediglich an, ob die Unterstützung für ein Paket eingebaut werden soll, oder nicht.

 *Pabu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reicht das wen meine #Use so aussieht:
> 
> -gtk - gnome X -kde -qt ghoto2 alsa

 

-gtk -gnome -kde -qt ?!

Welchen Windowmanager willst Du benutzen? Da GPhoto2 auf Gtk basiert machen deine USE-Flags IMHO nicht wirklich Sinn.

gruß,

ian

----------

## easy2k

Wenn du kein kde willst würde ich auf jeden fall noch

```

-arts

```

setzen.

----------

## toskala

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.) Kann ich die Use Flags -gtk -gnome -kde- qt nutzen?
> 
> 

 

ja, kannst du machen, wenn programme zwingend eine abhängigkeit erfordern steht das im ebuild als IUSE drin und wird dann einfach mitgemerged.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.) Was bedeutet das X in den Use Flags?
> 
> 

 

X-Server, support für grafische oberfläche

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.) Wenn ich mit O3 in den Flags kompiliere, bricht er ab.
> 
> Das Standartsystem bekomm ich mit O3 noch drauf, aber bei emergen von xfree fangen die Probleme schon an...
> ...

 

ich tippe drauf das da einige probleme aus deinem übertakten kommen oder irnkwas das an deiner hardware faulty is.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab einen Athlon XP 2400+, flags sind: march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit frame pointer. (Besser mcpu nehmen?)
> 
> Auch die flags die bei der Gentoo 1.4 Live CD fürn XP gesetzt sind klappen (sind einige mehr), jedoch auch nur wieder, wenn ich aus O3 ein O2 mache. Warum ist das so? Aber wie ich gelesen hab, bringt das eigentlich eh nichts ob O2 oder O3...
> ...

 

ich für meinen teil nehme: -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe, mehr nicht. ob march oder mcpu sollte keine grosse rolle spielen, der unterschied ist, dass march nicht abwärtskompatibel optimiert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.) Linux allgemein: Hab mal Acpi und Apic im Bios angemacht und Plug&Play deaktiviert, ist das ok?
> 
> 

 

acpi sucks, plug and play -> gute idee

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4.) wenn mein User in der Gruppe portage ist, kann ich dann auch als user emergen?
> 
> 

 

imho nicht. das muss root machen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5.) Wo kann man einfacher das Boot-Image ändern, Grub oder Lilo?
> 
> 

 

hab ich mich nie mit beschäftigt, aber ich denke in grub, weils n simples gezipptes xpm ist.

wir beantworten ja gerne fragen, aber so als tip: viel von dem was du fragst steht ganz toll in den howtos beschrieben.

----------

## Pabu

"wir beantworten ja gerne fragen, aber so als tip: viel von dem was du fragst steht ganz toll in den howtos beschrieben"

Hab ich inzwischen auch gemerkt...

Die Probleme mit O3 ergaben sich beim Standarttakt. Mein System rennt überigens Rock-stable und ohne jegliche Probs, sei es in Windows oder meinem Suse.

Desweiteren ist das kompilieren ne prima Sache, um zu testen wie stabil die CPU rennt. Hat schließlich nicht jede Asche ohne Ende...

So jetzt hab ich 2 Antworten mit unterschiedlichen Antworten.

Ich will weder Kde noch Gnome haben, bei mir rennt nur Fluxbox.

Gphoto2 braucht gkt, bei mir ist aber -gtk gesetzt.

Holt sich das System also bei einem emerge gphtot2 die gtk die es brauch mit (hab ich nun mal so in der Antwort verstanden).

----------

## Pabu

EDIT: "Das USE-Flag zeigt den Programmen beim emerge lediglich an, ob die Unterstützung für ein Paket eingebaut werden soll, oder nicht"

Was heißt das genau? Wenn ich kein gphoto2 in den USE-Flags habe, kann ich es auch dann nicht emergen?

Bei dem Link steht das der Author avi, dvd etc in der Flags hat... so was braucht man doch nicht, oder?

Wenn ich xine etc emerge kann ich das doch trotzdem abspielen..?

----------

## Sas

wenn du was auch immer in den use flags hast, wird ein programm, das was auch immer unterstützen kann mit dieser unterstützung übersetzt, wenn du es emergest. hast du was auch immer nicht drin stehen, wird das programm ohne diese unterstützung übersetzt.

----------

